# Best Power Tool Deal You've Ever Gotten?



## ToolCrib (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Jocks,

I've got a question I think you'll have fun with…

1) What's the best deal you ever got on a new power tool?
2) How'd you find it?

Feel free to gloat a little if the spirit so moves you


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

3hp plunge routers one from Harbor Freight the other from O'malleys got both for 89.00 dollars. Have had the one from HF for 2years, still works great. The O'malleys seems to work fine, I just got it. Now let it be understood I don't use these tools to make a living. Nor do I use it every day. With that said, I've used the HF one enough to know if its worth a darn or not.Like trimming out a house. Making all custom trim. In a router table. .jockmike2mike


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

SV12SG 1/4 Sheet Finishing Sander, for Free from Hitachi


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I just had a blog telling about my Great Deal, & because I'm a lazy typist, just click on my great deal.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

How can you beat Free? No tax, no shipping and handling, no nothing. FREE! Brand New in the Box FREE! I mean you got a great deal, but free?


----------



## ToolCrib (Jan 2, 2007)

Free is great but it's about price differential too, right?

And what about the actual dollar amount saved right?

Yeesh what a can of worms 

Any mathematicians out there who can figure out an algorithm that would tell us with any finality who really got the best deal? (KIDDING - this is about YOUR best deal, not whether your best deal is better than others


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

You're probably right. Dick saved a couple hundred, my sander was a Fitty Dollah item.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I did get a paslode framing gun free. I told the guy working there I wanted one so he said he would leave it at check out 2, When I went to check out they never charged me for the gun, I felt bad but never paid for it. jockmike


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll bet you felt so bad you told people about it. Not "Look what I feel bad about!", but, "Look what i got for free" Now tomorrow night, you know what to do. But HEY! It's really too late to take it back now.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Mike: I know people that would take it back and try to get their money back!


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

shhhh Karson, not so loud.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

they've gotten thier money outta me and then some. mike


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Besides Mike," let he who lives without sin cast the first stone.'LOL MIKE


----------

